# Blue Screen - Hardware Error



## DavidSuzuki (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, I don't know much about computers and I've been getting a blue screen pop up for the past two days....needless to say that's how my laptop died out. I just bought all the parts for this computer about a month to two months ago. Here are my system Specs:

AMD Athlon Processor Socket 939 3800+
Asus Motherboard A8N5X
Western Digital/Caviar SE 16/ 250GB/7200/16MB/SATA-300/OEM/Hard Drive
GeForce 7300 series PCI Express 7300 GS DDR2 video card
480W ATX Power Supply
Ultra DDR Memory 1024 MB - PC3200 DDR, 400 MHz
D-Link WDA-1320 Desktop Adapter - Wireless device
OS - Windows Vista 32 bit Premium

heres a copy of what the blue screen said:
A Problem has been detected and windows has to shut down to prevent damage to your computer

The system encountered and uncorrectable hardware error.

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer, If this screen appears again follow these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable Bios Memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer press F8 to select advanced setup options and then select safe mode.

Technical Information:

*** Stop 0X00000124 (0X00000000.0X84D6D360,0XB2000000,0X00070F0F)

Collecting data for crash dump
Initializing disk for crash dump
Beginning dump of physical memory
Dumping physical memory to disk :100
Physical memory dump complete.
Contact system admin or technical support for further assistance.

If anyone knows what my course of action should be, plus fill me in but I am relatively new to computers so please try to dumb down the steps a little bit.
Thanks to anyone that can help me.

DavidSuzuki


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what brand of power supply
does it start ok in safe mode


----------



## DavidSuzuki (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm on it right now. just two days in a row that occurs. Like I'm currently running it and it's fine, but that message has popped up twice in two days so it's really weird. Any Ideas? I just ran a hard drive diagnostic and it passed.


----------



## DavidSuzuki (Mar 21, 2007)

power supply brand is diablotek Apower ATX Golden Deluxe 480W PSU


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it only puts out 16a on the 12v+ line you need 24a and a larger supply than 480
it is what is know as a generic supply
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107466


----------

